# Am I feeding Frodo right?



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Poor Frodo doesn't seem quite himself today. He's got bad diarrhea - he went three times on our walk this morning, and it was very runny - and is also quite thirsty. At the moment I'm feeding him twice a day. I'm trialling Ziwipeak, so for breakfast he has a small amount of that mixed with Naturediet wet food. In the evening he has a bowl of minced chicken (ground with the bone included). I've also been giving him a small piece of Cornish hen every other day. Could it be the changes in his diet that are causing his tummy upset? Is there anything I'm not giving him that I should be, or giving him something I shouldn't? Any suggestions would be welcome, thanks!

Also, it might be worth mentioning that he's having frequent bouts of reverse sneezing, more than he's ever had before. Could there be a connection?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Did the diarrhoea start when you introduced the ZiwiPeak? Was he OK with the minced chicken and chicken pieces?
Any change in diet can cause loose stools, that is why a slow changeover is recommended. How long has he been on the current regimen?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for answering, Stella: you know I hoped you would! Frodo's been on this exact combination of foods for five days, since I got my Ziwipeak sample. He's been on Nature diet for 3 months, with no ill effects, and on raw chicken for about 9 days. The diarrhea only started yesterday. I am worried, though, that he may not be getting everything he needs - venturing away from pre-made, no matter how minimally, is scary!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about not giving him everything he needs. He is getting two complete foods, as well as the chicken. Soon you can introduce other meats, but most dogs transitioning to raw can have up to a month on just chicken. There is no rush, he won't become malnourished in that short space of time 
If he has been ok for the last 5 days, it possibly isn't related to the dietary changes.
If he were mine I would give him a chicken wing tip dusted with tree barks powder (Slippery Elm etc) which should firm things up. Then offer smaller meals more frequently. Make sure he drinks well (I will add water to meals after a bout of diarrhoea)
Maybe try cutting back on the Ziwi for now and reintroduce more slowly?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Mmm, I do get the impression that Ziwipeak is quite concentrated. I'm still considering whether or not to move over to it entirely - the dogs seem to think it's ok, but they seem to prefer it mixed with something else: it seems to be a bit much for them on its own. Or maybe it's just a matter of getting them used to it. I'll take Frodo off it for a couple of days, and see how we go. He still had diarrhea when I took him out tonight, so will try the chicken wings as well. It's very reassuring to know that I'm not damaging him with my mad dietary fads. Thanks, Stella!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can also add pure pumpkin (a teaspoon) to his meal to help with firming up and plain yogurt will soothe the tummy.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thank you both, Stella and Lisa, for your wonderful advice. I'm pleased to report that feeding Frodo more bone has cured the runny tummy problem, and he's back to normal. I haven't been so preoccupied with bowel movements since I was changing my baby's nappies! I've also ordered some canned pumpkin for future use - although it may end up in a pie....Generous and helpful people like you are what makes this forum so great, so thanks again.


----------

